# Doing it myself...



## Titus Bass

Our new house.


----------



## james hines

*your home*

keep us updated ,I have been looking at doing the same


----------



## Titus Bass

I sure will....so far it's been fun. I have my father (76) and my uncle (67) helping me. It's a lot of knowledge to draw from, thankfully....


----------



## jferrell1211

very nice!!! a lot of folks have been going this route of late...very economical....have fun...


----------



## LEAP YR. BABY

Nice pics Ed. Ready for a cook-out when the house is done.


----------



## Titus Bass

Getting more done.....Lots of things really not showing but need to be done........Framing done.....Rough-in wiring and plumbing started....


----------



## Titus Bass

more pics


----------



## Titus Bass

Choosing stain for interior wood for walls and celing.......Sorry about the sawdust.......


----------



## Titus Bass

Starting to tie in the wireing........


----------



## Reel Time

Very cool that you are building it yourself! Keep posting pics. Looks great!


----------



## RLwhaler

WOW! what an awsome job your'e takin on...Please,keep them pics. comin'.What are you using for insulation?

RL


----------



## Titus Bass

Will foam all cracks and areas around doors and windows.....have wall and attic space to use R-19 and R-21....6" insulation in rolls or bats....


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

Hey Ed,
You actually look like you know what youre doing, heck I thought all you were good for was sitting here in the control room. 
Earl


----------



## Too Tall

Titus it looks great. My wife and I are looking at doing this very thing when we get our retirement property. Just one question.

Shouldn't the header over and under the window be double 2x4's on their edge like the door header on the left in the photo? I'm not a carpenter but it seems like it may sag at some point in time.


----------



## Maritime

I'm no carpenter either but I am willing to bet that the windows are being supported by the metal building from the outside. The interior window frame would not need to be doubled up. Just a guess though.


----------



## Titus Bass

Yes....the header over the windows would have needed to be done like the doors...however the outside frame walls don't hold up any weight... the roof and celing joist are tied into the trusses of the main building ....the basic thing the header around the windows does is holds the window in and gives me a good trim area..... If you look at the 3rd picture on the 1st page you can see that there is no weight on the walls.....That is all supported by the frame of the metel building......I had asked the guys that helped me do the frame up the same thing......They did inist we do all the door that way though.....


----------



## biged657

Keep posting, we are thinking of buliding like that.


----------



## RAYSOR

Looks great, thanks for the pics.


----------



## twoZJs

TB;
With our cycling weather lately, have you noticed any sweating on the roofing sheets and walls? 

Your whole project looks super. Congrads.


----------



## RogerB

Man! Lookin' good bud! Can't wait to see the final pics! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## twoZJs

twoZJs said:


> TB;
> With our cycling weather lately, have you noticed any sweating on the roofing sheets and walls?
> 
> Your whole project looks super. Congrads.


Correction: With our cycling weather lately, have you noticed any sweating on the INSIDE roofing sheets and walls during foggy, humid morning? :mpd:


----------



## Titus Bass

No.....I guess because it's not totally enclosed yet that the temperature is the same inside and outside.....My shop building is of simular design and complete and I haven't noticed any sweating in it......


----------



## State_Vet

man, that's looking good!


----------



## ONDABORDER

One of the most interesting threads in a long time. THANKS!
Looking good... pls keep pics coming..

:texasflag


----------



## Super Dave

that looks like some fun work going on there. Noticed you discovered those PVC tables for keeping tools etc up off the floor and reducing bending over. I have 2 of them at the beach house for the same reason. They are back savers.

In the 1st of the third set of pics you posted, the metal roof is shown with no inside support. Is that just an illusion?


----------



## Dookie Ray

Super Dave said:


> In the 1st of the third set of pics you posted, the metal roof is shown with no inside support. Is that just an illusion?


Good eyes, I never caught that. But second look appears that tin was nailed/screwed on from the underside, up onto the supports.

Great work so far on your house! I would like to do something like that some day myself.

Dook


----------



## Titus Bass

Closing in the front.....


----------



## cloudfishing

You shurely did not pour that much mud with just 2 of ya, that is some serious work there.


----------



## sweenyite

I imagine there is a great deal more pride that goes with owning a home you built yourself. I hope to do the same someday. Hats off to ya, Ed.


----------



## TheGoose

Is that house in Churchill? 

Good luck. Looks like you're doing a great job.


----------



## Buckerup

Wow! Very impressive, you're doing a great job. Keep the posts and pics coming.


----------



## Blue02

Awesome job!!!!


----------



## Titus Bass

Some of the front......Building frame for doors and a peek at some of the inside walls......


----------



## Titus Bass

From front door towards kitchen.


----------



## Titus Bass

Barrels that will form the base for an island bar with gas cooktop and stove. Some cabinets and a wine cooler.


----------



## Reel Time

I have been wondering how it was coming along. Thanks for the update. It looks great Titus!


----------



## HuntNFishNick

Can't wait to see the finish product! Looks great!


----------



## FATfisherman

Bud, it's looking great!


----------



## astro

Yes sir that's a mighty fine house...Can't wait to see the island finished, where did you get the barrels?


----------



## impulse

I know I ain't supposed to covet my neighbor's goods.

But Dang, I am envious!


----------



## OffintheWoods

Dang Ed.... You have been busy. The house is looking great! I hope to see it soon.


----------



## Buckerup

Please continue with updates and pics!


----------



## State_Vet

Looking good!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

ED YOU GOT SOME GREAT SKILLS WITH THE CARPENTRY WORK... KEEP IT UP, AND LOOKING GREAT!!!


----------



## porkrind

If you need some help I know a guy named Bobby D. that would be glad to help!!!! Everything looks great. Ed keep up the good work!


----------



## Titus Bass

Things coming together more all the time. I will try to post some more pics soon, Between work and building I haven't been on here as much as I would like...Have doors hung....a/c installed....need some finish in the two bathrooms and will look for someone to do the tile work and some flooring....It has been a fun project, but I am getting to the point where I am looking toward the finish line......Thanks for all your comments......


----------



## reeltimer

Nice job indeed.I can tell you putting a lot of pride into it....were are the carpenter ants.lol..Looks like ya'll are almost there.


----------



## Titus Bass

May be seeing a little light at the end of the tunnel.....


----------



## Titus Bass

Two more


----------



## waterbug

That really looks good. I'm sure you are ready to finish and enjoy the new house.


----------



## 032490

Cabinets are awesome! Did you make them or buy them?
Ken


----------



## Titus Bass

032490 said:


> Cabinets are awesome! Did you make them or buy them?
> Ken


Had a guy in Wharton make them....I think he has moved to Odessa...


----------



## DMC

Great looking house! Can't wait to see more pics of the development.


----------



## FLATSDADDY

Beautiful. Truly inspirational.

Keep up the good wor and pics coming.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trouthunter

Man keep the pictures coming. My wife and I are drawing up plans now for our own but I'm not going to have time to build it all myself. We'll contract someone to do the slab, exterior and plumbing then we plan on doing most of the interior ourselves.

Can't wait to see the finished house; you're doing very well!

TH


----------



## TXXpress

Congratulations. Looking great! :cheers:


----------



## Ox Eye

You are a man with talent! When your kids grow up and get married and their spouses hollers at them for leaving the door open and asks if they were raised in a barn ...


----------



## Titus Bass

Fixen to do the floors and have the tile work done....Just a few new pics.


----------



## Titus Bass

Icebox.....ect...


----------



## sweenyite

Try to contain your excitement while appliance shopping, Ed. Looks like maybe you'll be ready for a gathering at your place soon...


----------



## RB II

Looks great. That is a bunch of hard work, been there. Congrats and hope you enjoy it for many many years.


----------



## Titus Bass

Tile...ect...


----------



## jatupa

Looks good Ed. Almost there.


----------



## sweenyite

If we ever get around to building, we're coming to look at yours first...


----------



## atcfisherman

You are doing a fantastic job, far better than I could do. Can't wait to see it when you are totally completed.


----------



## waterbug

Your place really is looking good. Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## GringoOutdoors

Great job on the countertops Ed!


----------



## Titus Bass

Hopefully by Christmas....


----------



## Titus Bass

More...


----------



## Titus Bass

A few more


----------



## essayons75

Very nice work! Been watching your huge DYI over the months. I bet you busted a knuckle or two.


----------



## essayons75

P.S. Do you install anything in a prefab 4 x 8 sheet? Man that is a lot of inch by inch detail work on the counters and floors! :cheers: to you!


----------



## txgirl1722

sweenyite said:


> Try to contain your excitement while appliance shopping, Ed. Looks like maybe you'll be ready for a gathering at your place soon...


LOL!!!


----------



## txgirl1722

great looking house!!!!


----------



## super-Fish-ial

*Wow.*

Very cool house. Congratulations.


----------



## MEGABITE

When's the housewarming party? :cheers:


----------



## Mike.Bellamy

Very nice work, good job Titus


----------



## atcfisherman

Looks awesome!!! I wish I had those skills and the patients to do that stuff. Great job!


----------



## Titus Bass

I can see some light.....


----------



## Titus Bass

told her we could start the move-in next weekend.....I think she jumped the gun a little.....Should be ready for our first night around the 18th.....:cheers:


----------



## mustangeric

wow that looks like some great work there if you dont mind telling how many sq ft is it and what did you have to put into it to get it like that.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Wow! Congrats Ed. The place looks amazing!


----------



## reeltimer

That place looks awesome!


----------



## Pier Pressure

That turned out really nice, good job.


----------



## Titus Bass

Well..... We spent the first night in our new house.... Still some outside work to do, but not as pressing as moving-in was..... In for Christmas.... Think I will take a few days to hunt before the season ends.... Thank's for all the views and comments.... I will post some pics later when all moving materals cleaned up and show how it looks.....


----------



## RogerB

oh wow! that's impressive my friend - wow!


----------



## erain12

*Wow*

Looks like a great job on your DIY project! Congrats


----------



## huntinguy

Very nice! Great looking place!


----------



## sweenyite

2cool gathering at Ed's place!


----------



## SwampRat

Looks great. Good job!


----------



## Knifeman

Great job I know how much work you have done, I built my own house a few years back and I am still not done. Good job.


----------



## Too Tall

Outstanding job Ed. The place looks great.


----------



## Jasmillertime

that is an awesome job. What style would you call these houses? I was at a dove hunt where the guys house was the same outter material.. Looked like a shop til you walked in.


----------



## Hooverhog

Good lookin place Ed, congratulations!


----------



## MapMaster

I own a metal barn with an apartment inside in Cleburne, TX. Nothing like yours, but it is very efficient on energy and low on taxes and insurance. I am in Richmond, TX in a neighborhood now and miss living in my barndomenium. Great job Sir!


----------

